# Generator Interlock kit



## TBW (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi all!

I'm trying to track down a Square D generator interlock kit that will fit a Eaton CH electrical panel in my home (P/N BR4040BC200).

Does Square D make one for this box?

FYI- I'm trying to make a connection to plug in a 6,000 watt standby generator into my panel. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You would be much better off looking for the correct Cutler-Hammer part. What you are asking for is kind of like asking Chevy for a Ford part.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

TBW said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm trying to track down a Square D generator interlock kit that will fit a Eaton CH electrical panel in my home (P/N BR4040BC200).
> 
> ...


Probably doesn't exist without major modifications. Though Square d homeline and BR panels are similar as for branch breakers... the main breaker configuration is substanially different unless your panel is a backfed type.

There are after market companies that make interlocks like 

http://www.interlockkit.com/

But fair warning if you have to have one custom made the cost approaches $300.00.

At one time I had a machine shop making them for me out of aluminum stock and hardware from Fastenal for panels that were older vintage. But the liability issue became too big to continue that practice.


----------



## TBW (Jul 14, 2010)

I saw the interlockkit ones, but $ 150.00 is pretty steep for a metal bracket. I know the Square D's can be found for about $40.00. I work in a metal fab shop and could easily fab one, but would prefer a complete kit. 

I called C-H, and they told me they sell the dead front for 457.00. Apparently they felt more comfortable replacing the entire panel front. I talked with a local electrical supplier and he told me C-H has a bracket (P/N BRML) ffor $ 38.00 but I can't seem to track it down yet. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

If you were to fabricate the bracket you would still need to get it tested by a testing laboratory like UL. 

Any good electrical supply house that carries CH should be able to get that part.


----------



## TBW (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm going to hire an electrician to do all the connections and everything. I just want to pick up what I want to use.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm just curious, as I've been thinking about getting a standby generator myself in the future. Can't you just add a transfer switch between the service entrance and the panel? This would require to pull the meter if there is no main cutoff though, at which point, I'd also add a cut off too in case work needs to be done on the transfer switch.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The kit posted in the link allows any of the circuits within the capacity of the genset to be operated without the need to install a separate transfer switch and emergency panel.


----------



## TBW (Jul 14, 2010)

The panel dead cover I need for the Eaton box is BRCOV401FM. I plan on moving two breakers on the right bank down to the bottom and installing a new breaker for the interlock. 

Can someone tell me what breaker I would need to install?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You need to install a 2 pole breaker that matches the output of the generator.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

If this helps you, Cutler-Hammer makes a cover for the BR panel with the interlock kit already installed for the same price as the interlock kit.


----------



## TBW (Jul 14, 2010)

Wirenut-

Isn't that the BRCOV401FM ? If not, do you have a P/N handy?

Thanks~!


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have COV40L1FM for a 40 space and COV30G1FM for a 30 space. Not too sure about the BR in front but that may correct.


----------



## TBW (Jul 14, 2010)

Well I got all my parts ordered and am waiting for my last bid to hook it up. I have my cable, exterior box and my dead front with the interlock. I'm just curious where the wires go....

I know the two hot leads go to the 30 I'm breaker I'm adding. does it matter which side the common and ground go? (See picture).

I thought I'd use one of the bottom-back knock outs in the bottom of the panel and run it through the wall to my exterior L14-30 water-proof plug in my box. Is there a code for what size wire to use connecting the receptacle to the panel, and do I need to encase the wires in conduit?


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

That's a 30Amp inlet so you would need to use a minimum of 10 gauge wire. Since that is your main panel and the neutral and grounds are bonded, you can land the neutral and ground wires to either bar, doesn't matter.

The 30A 2 pole breaker you install will be considered a main breaker when the interlock kit is switched over so you need a hold-down kit for the breaker. 

You do not need to use conduit, if it's going to be in the wall you can use romex.

Make sure that exterior box you put ont he outside of the house is an "inlet" with the male prongs sticking out, you do not want a female receptacle in this position because it would require the use of a "suicide cord".


----------



## TBW (Jul 14, 2010)

Proby-Thanks for the help!

The box is an inlet to accept a female plug. I'm using a Midwest Electric U030N box. 

Since I have to relocate the two breakers on the upper right and there's not enough wire to reach the bottom, how can I properly lengthen the wires?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Just splice on the appropriate color and gauge to extend the conductors.


----------

